# Searching for old thread about wife supporting mother-in-law without husband knowing



## burmo (13 Nov 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking high and low for an old thread... I'd appreciate a pointer.

The thread was about a family of two children with the husband working. He found out his wife was secretly feeding a lot of money every week to his mother-in-law and the wifes brother. The mother in law had been made redundant and wasted her 50k on holidays and haircuts but wouldn't get another job. The husband was struggling to deal with the mother-in-laws dominance over the wife.

Does this ring any bells?

Cheers,
Burmo


----------



## niceoneted (13 Nov 2011)

Would this be the one you were looking for? 
    	> [URL="http://www.askaboutmoney.com/forumdisplay.php?f=62"]Money makeover   	>  Wife secretly giving money to in-laws[/URL]


----------

